# Water Changes with Shrimplets



## BarryH (3 Apr 2020)

Looking for advice on doing water changes with baby shrimp in the tank.

Over the last two days there seems to have been a mini explosion of 2 to 3mm long Red Cherry's and they're just about everywhere. I normally push the cleaner along the sand substrate but they're even on that too.

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tam (3 Apr 2020)

If you poke about in front of where you syphon, most will get out the way. I syphon into a bucket and then fish them back out after once it's settled.


----------



## BarryH (3 Apr 2020)

tam said:


> If you poke about in front of where you syphon, most will get out the way. I syphon into a bucket and then fish them back out after once it's settled.


Thanks for the reply Tam, really appreciated.


----------



## zozo (3 Apr 2020)

Yes, they are lightning-fast and get out of the danger zone, over the years i can count on 1 hand the times i did syphon up a shrimp. And i have an uncountable population in both tanks. If i just change the water they don't even come close enough to the hose to get sucked in. It's as if they understand the concept. Stay clear from that strong sucking hose. 

When i think i need to clean some substrate i do as Tam says if i poke around in the substrate first to stirup debris and they will jump out of the way.


----------



## BarryH (3 Apr 2020)

zozo said:


> Yes, they are lightning-fast and get out of the danger zone, over the years i can count on 1 hand the times i did syphon up a shrimp. And i have an uncountable population in both tanks. If i just change the water they don't even come close enough to the hose to get sucked in. It's as if they understand the concept. Stay clear from that strong sucking hose.
> 
> When i think i need to clean some substrate i do as Tam says if i poke around in the substrate first to stirup debris and they will jump out of the way.


Thanks for the help Marcel.


----------



## Gill (3 Apr 2020)

BarryH said:


> Looking for advice on doing water changes with baby shrimp in the tank.
> 
> Over the last two days there seems to have been a mini explosion of 2 to 3mm long Red Cherry's and they're just about everywhere. I normally push the cleaner along the sand substrate but they're even on that too.
> 
> Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.



Get a pair of tights or socks and secure over any pipe you are using, using a lacky band. That way they will be safe.


----------



## Bryce (3 Apr 2020)

I have accidentally sucked up hundreds in my time. It’s a quick ride to the bucket. Shrimp roller coaster I call it. It never killed any.


----------



## BarryH (3 Apr 2020)

Bryce said:


> I have accidentally sucked up hundreds in my time. It’s a quick ride to the bucket. Shrimp roller coaster I call it. It never killed any.


Bryce, I'll just have to make sure none of them come around again for a second trip on the roller coaster ride.


----------



## Ed Wiser (4 Apr 2020)

This works great use this on my tanks with shrimps.


----------



## BarryH (6 Apr 2020)

Thanks for the reply Ed. Really appreciated.


----------

